# Blue Drop Pearl & Green Leaf Pearls



## Pirate Neilsouth (Aug 1, 2009)

The pearl's of the green leaf







Blue Drop Pearl


----------



## The Nine Deuce (Aug 1, 2009)

I like both but #2 is by far the best of them.


----------



## EricD (Aug 1, 2009)

tight shots...


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 1, 2009)

Once again - :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Aug 1, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonderful again.


----------

